# Lcd Philco PLH3211T no enciende



## sergiot (Ago 30, 2017)

Buen día estimados, acudo a ustedes para tratar de solucionar un problema en este tv que tengo en reparación.

Paso a contar un poco la cuestión, este lcd presentaba una falla, según la dueña, que tardaba en encender o mejor dicho en que aparesca la imagen, el led de rojo pasa a blanco normal y asi se quedaba sin imagen y sin sonido un tiempo largo y despues encendia normal y asi quedaba funcionando sin problemas, hasta que no encendio mas.

Lo retiro y para su reparación y hago el tipico control de todo, soldaduras y electroliticos, todo está perfecto, sin ruido en las tensión y las tensiones perfectas, a ecepsión de los 12V que se habilitan desde la señal de PE_ON, esa señal no está presente y por eso no tengo los 12V, por mas que yo genere esa señal para que salgan los 12V el tv sigue igual, pantalla negra y sin sonido. Cuando el tv quiere enciende lo mas bien y no se apaga por mas que le de golpes o retuerza las placas.

Las pruebas realizadas, control de todas las fuentes y sub fuentes en la placa main, la señal de PE_ON que es panel_ON no está presente como asi tambien la de ON_panel, controlé todos los lugares por donde está esa señal y no logro encontrar dodne nace, es posible que la falla sea en el panel que no envia la señal o fallas en las protrecciones, cosa que anulé pero sigo sin imagen. En el momento del encendido hay un segundo en dodne la señal de pe_on y los 12V aparecen y el backlight tambien, luego desaparece todo.

Me estoy basando en el circuito del Sanyo 32hx8 que es casi el mismo, el cual vino en varios lcd.

He buscado por la web y las fallas son similares, causadas por el chip 378R12 que es un 7812 con pata de control y de 3A, pero no es este caso.

Si alguno lidió con algo así o tiene mas info de la que tengo se lo agradecería mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 30, 2017)

No he lidiado nunca con un televisor así, pero dadas las pruebas que le hiciste, todo parece indicar que la falla la tendrías en el panel, pero algo no me quedó claro.



sergiot dijo:


> Cuando el tv quiere enciende lo mas bien y no se apaga por mas que le de golpes o retuerza las placas.



Cuando dices esto, te refieres a que en algún momento el televisor cuando quiere encender después de varios intentos, ¿te funciona bien? ¿o te refieres a que en ningún momento enciende ni sale imagen/audio?

Puede ser que a lo mejor la dueña limpió la pantalla con algún líquido y estropeó la tarjeta del panel.

Como no hay fotos, no sé cómo se conectan las tarjetas entre sí, así que sólo puedo dar esa apreciación.

Suerte.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 31, 2017)

Cuando funciona lo hace perfecto, sin nada extraño, es un modelo de sanyo muy común y muy reparable, hay mucha información de ese chasis ya que varias marcas de tv lo han usado, yo he reparado varios con mosfet usados como llaves quemados, falsos contactos en los conectores que unen las placas main con la de sonido y sintonizador, pero esta vez la cosa es distinta.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 3, 2017)

hola sergiot, una pregunta la fuente dices que simulas el pw-on y no enciende el tv.....la fuente la tienes conectada al tv? de ser así yo te recomendaría verificarla desconectada del tv con un par de cargas porque si al inicio todo prende unos segundos como dices y se apaga todo es que entra en protección.....así descartas que no sea la fuente saludos

PD: otra cosa aunque la fuentes y sub-fuentes estén ok, al simular el voltaje del pw-on el micro requiere de otras señales para que dé la orden de encendido...como la de presencia de alterna a la entrada de la fuente principal, ac-of.de.t tienes ese voltaje presente? ten en cuenta que es un circuito independiente que da al micro 3/5vdc.....(aunque te hablo por norma general en todos los lcd, porque no conozco ese chasis)


----------

